# Ever seen a Rat L Trap like this?



## SpecialEd (Nov 29, 2011)

No line tie or hook ring up front, just a hole through. Lure maker says its a "line thru" and provided a split ring and hook. Rigging instruction was to thread line through top of bait and tie to split ring with hook on it on bottom. I can't find anything like this online and don't see how the line wouldn't fray and break off. Anyone seen any lures like this before?


----------



## Johnnydeerhunt (Apr 27, 2005)

SpecialEd said:


> No line tie or hook ring up front, just a hole through. Lure maker says its a "line thru" and provided a split ring and hook. Rigging instruction was to thread line through top of bait and tie to split ring with hook on it on bottom. I can't find anything like this online and don't see how the line wouldn't fray and break off. Anyone seen any lures like this before?


Never seen a rattletrap like that, but it is a pretty standard set-up for something like a j-plug (salmon lure). We usually use a bead chain to go through the lure though. You should be fine on the line fraying. Let us know if you catch something.


----------



## SpecialEd (Nov 29, 2011)

perfect solution! thank you.


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

Yep, years ago they came out for bass fishing. Supposed to give the bait more action and more weedless. Never tried em, don't know anyone who did back then.


----------



## Fishsmith85 (Mar 4, 2015)

A lot of times people are using sevenstrand wire and crImps. Check out the videos on YouTube for savage gear line thru trout. The concept is once the fish is hooked the lure will move up the line so that the fish cannot use the lure to throw the hook.


----------



## SpecialEd (Nov 29, 2011)

size 10 six bead chain fits perfect. just had to pinch the end ring a tad to get it through the body. end result looks like this. thanks for the help!


----------

